# Lift questions



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

*I'm thinking of getting a bigger lift for my 07 Brute. Right now I have a 2" HL lift with 30" mud lites. I was thinking of going to a 4" lift with 31" outlaws. But everyone tells me i will keep burning up the boots. Is this true? I do a mixture of trail riding and mud riding. Some areas i ride have some steep hills. So will a big lift be a problem going up hills? I was consistedering a 6-8" lift. Any help or suggestions would be appriciated. *


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i doubt you'll have to worry at all about the boots with the 4" lift. 
The steeper the angle the quicker it heats up though. some of the bigger lifts have pretty steep angles. i hear the gorilla 6" is hard on boots.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a 6" Gorilla on my Brute for a while and never had any boot issues but also never rode much over 15-20 mph and had a good mix of mud and water in the trails we ride to keep them cool. On mine I ran stock springs and had them at the softest setting which allowed alot of flex and was probably easier on the axles than having it at max height but it was still plenty tall and super wide - about 60". The big lifts look awesome and draw alot of attention when on the trail but you will alter your riding style whether you like it or not. IMO the bigger lifts 6,7,8" will feel more stable riding hills on tall tires than a 4" because of the long arms and increased width especially if you leave it set soft.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

We are going to be making brute 4" lifts after Mud Nats. They will be a true 4" not the 3" that others make. The angles will be very accommodating to trail riding. I wish I had them made now :surprised:. The lift will have longer than stock axle lenght so the angles will not be way steep.


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

I did read before that the CATVOS 4" lift wasn't much higher than the 2" lift, it just put the axle at better angles. I can't seem to find much on the 4" lift. So i was thinking of the HL 7" lift. it seems most people that have it say good things and dont have any axle or boot issues. Plus i like the fact that its not too wide. If i need some width i can always add spacers. Or maybe the Catvos 6", it cost a little more than the HL 7" but alot of people swear by CATVOS. Does anyone have any opinions on these two lifts, which one will have the least amount of axle and boot issues? Plus i do like to blow the carbon out every now and then so will i have to worry about the boots when i do that?


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

I have HL springs on mine, Dont think they lift it, 
But my question is how are all you guys doin with the 2" lift and 29.5 laws
Ive got gorilla axles all around but dont wanna break them.. they were on the bike when got it, but not really wanting to spend tons broken stuff.. I do alot of heavy mud riding..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I rode on 29's w/ a 2" Lift for a year on stock axles & never broke one... So your monkey axles should be fine. Thumbs are what break axles...


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have 30" mudlites with a 2" lift and HL springs turned half way up and havent had any issues. i ride with some other guys with 2" lift and run 29.5 outlaws or 30" backs and haven't had any issues. There have been some stock axles broke but like Polaris425 said, they were thumb related and some firewater and peer pressure dont help either.


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

haha.. yea I have been know to have a happy trigger finger on the throttle..
So is there a big difference between the different lift brands.. I see a lot of ppl are running HL.. Is that for any reason in particular or just preference..


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

I think they may vary a little by brand. On my grizzly i went from a HL 2" to an extreme 2" and the extreme was 1/2" taller than the HL.


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Why the change between the brands.. Why didnt you just leave the HL set on it?


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

The HL lift i had was for the 660/700 and not for the 09 Grizzly 700 i have. They said it would work the same. The lift worked but i couldn't get the front stabilizer bars to mount to the frame. I tried every which way with no luck. The bike was too unstable and had a lot of roll when making sharp turns. I later found out HL had a newer lift for the grizzly 700 but i decided to try the extreme lift because i found a lot of good reviews about it. So far i like the extreme lift and it was easy to install with no cutting or madifications. The bike handles great now and clears the 30" mud lites with no problems.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

2in 29.5s here, no problems so far


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 2" lift from RubberDown Customs, I like it for the true 2" lift (measured) I didn't like the ride change (got way stiffer) and the axles seem to be stressed a little too much. I have taken it off for now and will re install in the future........


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

Brute2469, will you want to sell your 2" lift when you remove it? I am looking for one for my brute and my pockets arnt deep right now so I have been holding off on buying a new one


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

cowboy316911 said:


> Brute2469, will you want to sell your 2" lift when you remove it? I am looking for one for my brute and my pockets arnt deep right now so I have been holding off on buying a new one


Yea i may have a few items to get rid of once i finish re doing my brute. I saving up for a 6-8" lift now. I'll let you now.


----------

